# the price of fabric nowadays!



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Holy cow you guys...

For too long a story reason, I was passing a Hancocks today about 15 miles from home and they had a big "1/2 off sale" thingie on the front. I had a minute, so pulled in to check whether I might score something really sweet, even though I'm not looking for anything specific at the moment on the NEED list. 

Now, it's been a real long time since I intentionally went into a shop with purchasing in mind. Life has adjusted my funds, so to speak. And where I fail in some areas, I have done very well avoiding increasing my mountain of stash. :teehee:

So keeping in mind that I guess it's been 4 or 5 years, I am so out of touch! Y'all they were asking 9.00/yard for silly stuff from China!  Which made the 50% off price what I thought was gonna be the regular price! Just little seersucker, plain cotton, rayon blend something. Some were up around 12 or 13.

What I really need is a swift kick in the rear to use what I already have to get some things done. I bet I've only completed 10 things in the last 2 years, and I'm counting knitting with that. 

We are getting a Joanne's here, opening June 23. :smack That's this week! I must make a deal with myself that I complete something from my existing supply before I spend a dollar in there.

Are y'all's fabric prices similar to what I saw today?


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

JoAnns isn't much better. They used to have really good sales, but not so much now. I haven't bought much from them in the last several years unless it's on the clearance rack and have a 50% sale to go with it.

I'm fortunate that I do have a little store here that has really great prices on fabric. It may not be the top of the line stuff, but it works great for me. I prefer to pay for the feel of the fabric rather then the name of the designer of it. An example is why can they sell their batiks(a personal favorite of mine) for $4 and the other stores $10+? (I don't really need the answer to that as I owned a fabric shop)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

the prices you mentioned seem about what I'm seeing with Hancock's, JoAnn's and Hobby Lobby - but Hobby Lobby seems to have most of the calicos and cottons 30% off much of the time. Usual price on those about 5.98 to 8.98 depending on the print or up to batiks. Solids about .3.49 - all these 100% cotton


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

The Joanns here is not good on prices at all. We are fortunate to still have a Walmart close by that has their fabric department. About an hour from here we have what is called "The Farmers Store" and they have wall-to-wall fabric. They run really good sales and some of their fabric is a little higher but I don't remember the prices being anything compared with Joanns.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

That's about the prices here in New Jersey too. We have only 2 independent fabric stores and they are even higher priced--but the quality at least reflects the price. I buy most of my fabrics online now. I get mostly from Fabric Mart and Fabric.com (NAYY). Fabric.com is affiliated with Ebates and offers free shipping on purchases over $35 to USA only. They almost always have a coupon code too. (I find these at retailmenot.com) I also get fabric from Amazon. The nice thing about using Amazon, I purchase it with the gift cards I get from doing Swagbucks.

I'm very under-employed and have gotten very creative in satisfying my fabric cravings.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I haven't bought "new" fabric since my Wal-mart stopped selling it. I have been building my stash up this year from yard sales. I guess if I was looking to do a project that needed a certain fabric or pattern then I would have to break down and buy some. My mom told me the Wal-mart about 30 minutes away is still selling fabric so I can always run there. I went with her to Hobby Lobby and about had a heart attack when I checked the prices. They had some cute fabric that would have been perfect curtains for my kitchen, but I could buy pre-made curtains for the price of 1 yard. I'll have to check online and see what I can afford. Thanks.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

That is about what the prices run here too! Walmart prices are a little better but out of our 3 Walmarts only one has a fabric section. The other two have prepackaged 2 yard cuts and fat quarters.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Well, I'll tell ya.. we have a store here called Value Village. Second hand where they sell all the stuff you donated to the Kidney Foundation.

I have purchased a denim jumper there, for a really large woman, for about $2.50, and was able to do a real nice size bag project. :clap:

Also wool sweater for felting projects.

Also, my latest Sunday dress for summer came from there $3.00

My son comes home from there about every six weeks with a sack full for about 6-8 bucks. All his Sunday dress clothes have come from there.

It's my best resource for fabric at affordable prices that I know of right now.

I think I have shy'd away from online because part of the joy to me is "feeling" everything. :happy2:


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

In my local quilt shop today for a fun class...They announced that everything in the store was 20% off. At $11.99 per yard, I still did not buy!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Unfortunately, the price of raw cotton is up. Significantly. 
Consequently, the wholesale price of fabric has jumped, too. 

This article was in Quilt Retailer a couple of months ago:
http://www.americanquiltretailer.com/cotton/


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

There are very few bargains in the fabric stores today. Prices are much higher now, and the 50% sale just puts them at what we thought was regular.

I think I will be looking in the thrift shops a lot more - looking for garments for the fabric. But some prices are even high at the thrifts.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

I am seeing the same thing here, and we have a lot of quilt and fabric shops. Walmart isn't too bad, and we have a local chain called Goods that has a decent selection and prices and their quality is better than Walmart.

Has anyone noticed the selection of fabrics is not what it used to be? There still seems to be a good selection of quilt and craft fabrics, but dress fabrics, not so much. I guess not as many people are sewing their own clothes these days. I'm guessing it's probably because of the cheap "made in China" stuff in the department stores. It's hardly worth putting in the labor yourself anymore, at least to most people. 

Carol


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I worked with my scraps all winter and managed 7 quilt tops...I was in shock when I went shopping for borders & backing. If it's not on sale or I don't have a good coupon, forget it! I am now collecting for next winter's project so looking for good deals.


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't like the fabric prices either, and I hate buying anything that's made in China. That's why I always look for fabric at garage sales, thrift stores and auctions. Also word of mouth. It is surprising how some people have lots of fabric to give away, but don't know how to go about doing that. (usually older folks who aren't into Craigslist, or eBay or anything like that). I very often see boxes of fabric at estate auctions and bid on them. Many times I will get a huge box for a few dollars or less. I don't sew clothing anymore, but I do lots of quilting, and I can usually find plenty of good fabric at garage sales for 50 cents, a dollar, a quarter, a couple dollars, etc. etc. I never go to Joanne's, sometimes I'll break down and go to Wal Mart (I hate that store!) or Hobby Lobby in Fargo. But that is only for a rare occasion when I need a certain color or type of fabric. Otherwise I sew quilt tops from my stash.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

connecting threads.com is still the best buy...imo. you don't get to feel but I have been very happy with their fabric. and they even have sales and free shipping if you look for a code.


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

ginnie5 said:


> connecting threads.com is still the best buy...imo. you don't get to feel but I have been very happy with their fabric. and they even have sales and free shipping if you look for a code.


I find they are one of the most reasonable as well. Our local prices are just like what you have run into. Ridiculous!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I have to agree that the prices have gone out of sight in the last few years.. When we lived in Phx we had what was called "$2 a yard" store. They bought up the mill end remnants that JoAnns and Hancocks left. When one of them lost there lease I made sure to take advantage of the sales Built up my stash back then and currently only buy a small amounts now and then. It is sad that the mills are not putting out the quality that they used too when we were younger.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Connecting threads fabric is really nice quality--to me it compares with $9 a yard stuff favorably. It sews up beautifully. Silky feel and no raveling. 

We are lucky to have two local quilt shops ....the one,especially, gets in the newest lines but she always has great sales. I've never found JoAnn's or Hobby Lobby to have fabric I like. Hear our local Walmart is going to put fabric back in!!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Moda's fall lines are going up another $1 a yard and Hobbs batting is going up again this fall too. I think quilting is about to become a hobby for the upper middle class only soon.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I just found out about the Vintage Sheet Blog. If you think it's just getting too expensive to buy new quilt fabric, or your fabric budget isn't stretching nearly as far as it used to ... take a look at your thrift shop for vintage sheets. And take a look at this blog for all kinds of things to do with them. 

I especially liked Cinderella - Rags to Riches and Vintage Sheet Duvet. 

http://vintagesheets.blogspot.com/p/tutorials.html

---------------
Shirring tutorial for garment smocking here.

http://grosgrainfabulous.blogspot.com/2010/08/technique-tuesdays-shirring.html

Some vintage sheets and pillow cases are used for little girls' dresses, taking advantage of finished hems and using elastic shirring to look like smocking at the top.

Elastic thread (fabric store notions section) is hand wound on the bobbin. Regular thread is used in the needle. Take a look at this tutorial, and you won't be afraid to try using your machine to do elastic shirring.

Be sure to experiment with a sample of your fabric in case you need to tweak the machine settings to get just the right result.

For the garment top, I would finish the fabric edge first, either with a serger rolled hem or shirt tail hem. Then do the rows of shirring.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

CJ - quilts may be again what they start out as, a way to be warm and use up outgrown clothing and such.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Yes Angie, that's probably right. I don't think "modern" quilting will go away, it just won't be afforable for everyone anymore. Heck, it isn't now!


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

I think you are correct Angie. Reuse and use up is probably the best way to go as far as quilting. Rummage sales and thrift shops to find plus size calico dresses is a thought I have entertained myself.


----------



## Carol from Upto (Dec 29, 2008)

It's true, thre price of fabric is through the roof and clothes off the rack are much lower cost.
Not to mention home decorating fabric!
Up until the early to mid 90's I used to make most of my families clothes, at a substantial savings.
I also made slipcovers and custom draperies and curtains.
These days it costs much more to home sew a wardrobe.
Granted, if you home sew you can use nicer fabric and get a better fit, but you can never be certain how a style will flatter, so there is a potential risk.
I am grateful ithat I developed the skill and passed it on to my daughter, but I can't justify the expense and time anymore.
I certainly hope the art of sewing dos not fall by the wayside and become lost!


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

Heck, I need the vintage sheets for my beds. Try finding anything sheet wise for a reasonable price. Only place reasonable is the second hand stores. With the $2.96 yardage sale at connecting threads a person could conceivably sew their own sheets cheaper than buying a set. I could put up with a flatfell seam down the middle....DEE


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

I wouldn't buy fabric at those prices! Since Joann's and Hancock's are further away than I usually go (30 miles) I've been adding to my stash from what I find at Goodwill. They have really good prices, but the selection is hit or miss! LOL...


----------

